# Curt Schilling of Red Sox announces retirement



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

Curt Schilling of Red Sox announces retirement - MLB - Yahoo! Sports

BOSTON (AP)???Red Sox pitcher Curt Schilling says he???s retiring from baseball.

The 42-year-old right-hander who won World Series championships with Arizona and Boston announced on his blog Monday that he???s leaving after 23 years with ???zero regrets.???

Schilling missed all of last season with a shoulder injury. He had surgery last June and had said he might come back in the middle of this season. He made no reference to his injury on his blog, saying only he was very grateful.

Schilling won a World Series with Arizona in 2001 and with Boston in 2004 and 2007. For his career, he has the 14th most strikeouts in baseball history. He leaves with a 216-146 record and 3.46 ERA.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

I always thought he was a real good pitcher but off the field he is something else.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

Same here!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 23, 2009)

He came to Boston and he freakin delivered.  He'll be a legend in Boston forever.

But he can shut up now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

He --without a doubt in my mind-- strategically made this announcement today so that this news would be reported on a slow sports day.

Odds are, he made the decision last week but didn't want it to be overshadowed by the NCAA tournament.

At least there were no tears shed...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

With the above said, he's clearly one of the best postseason pitchers of all-time and somebody who played the game the way it was supposed to be played.

The bloody sock en route to the Red Sox first World Series Championship since before christ will forever be etched in time as one of the greatest moments in sports history.

Congratulations Curt on an incredible career.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> But he can shut up now.



Do you really think he's done talking?

If anything, he'll be sharing his opinions more and not just on wanting to shut 55,000 Yankee fans up but on everything.

I see politics in his future.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> He came to Boston and he freakin delivered.  He'll be a legend in Boston forever.



Gay.








Sorry, but I had too.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

What's gay?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> He came to Boston and he freakin delivered.



this is what I was trying to do, but in my haste i seemed to have messed this up.



soxmuscle said:


> What's gay?



i was trying to do an impersonation, i guess it wasn't funny.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha - now I get it.

Went over my head at first.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha - now I get it.
> 
> Went over my head at first.



Yeah, you had your defensive mode on.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, you had your defensive mode on.



His defense mode sensed my presence.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you really think he's done talking?
> 
> If anything, he'll be sharing his opinions more and not just on wanting to shut 55,000 Yankee fans up but on everything.
> 
> I see politics in his future.



I actually think he will be the spokesman for Hunts ketchup.
Speaking of hot dogs let me boil some.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yeah, you had your defensive mode on.



I was actually genuinely curious on this one.

Min0 blasting me for my Jeter disdain and Iain shitting on me for wanting to eat the police officer who arrested me' heart has had me on the defensive of late though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 23, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I actually think he will be the spokesman for Hunts ketchup.
> Speaking of hot dogs let me boil some.



Why Hunts?

...or is this another one that I'm too stupid to figure out?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why Hunts?
> 
> ...or is this another one that I'm too stupid to figure out?



Isn't that the brand he used in '04?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Iain shitting on me for wanting to eat the police officer who arrested me' heart has had me on the defensive of late though.



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Isn't that the brand he used in '04?



Woooosh right over the head


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 24, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Gay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You are learning.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Isn't that the brand he used in '04?









Clever


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 24, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Artie Lange has that saying copyrighted.

A lawsuit will come of this


----------



## Chiro Flex (Dec 28, 2013)

One of the greatest


----------



## jsasson (Dec 29, 2013)

cool story bro


----------

